# Walbro WT540



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am in need of a rebuild kit for a Walbro WT540 Carburetor. It is on a 141 Husqvarna chainsaw. The husqvarna parts list all the parts separate. I have been to the Walbo web site but I cannot find this carb listed. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

WT-540 shows to use a K20-WAT kit. The WT-540 has been replaced by the WT-834 if you wanted to replace the complete assembly.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year.


----------

